

Factchecking Rev. Graham and the Signs of Armageddon - cwan
http://factcheck.org/2011/04/rev-graham-and-the-signs-of-armageddon/

======
bediger
Having lived through several predicted Apocalypses, Ends of the World, and
Armageddons (the 1974 Jehovah's Witness prediction is the earliest I can
definitely recall, and of course, there's Y2K and GPS rollover in July of
1999), I expect most of us to live through the next "Apocalypse" or
"Armageddon" unscathed. A few of us will have lighter wallets.

See you on May 22nd!

